# Breeding diamonds!



## james066 (Sep 25, 2015)

G'day,
Well as the title suggests, I have decided to have my first crack at breeding pythons this year. Introductions are going very well indeed, although I must admit I was a little nervous at the start as there's quite a size difference between the pair, it wasn't long before my concerns were eased! Which leads to my question. Can anybody with experience in breeding diamond pythons give me an estimated number of days after mating has occurred, when egg laying will take place? I have searched the site but haven't found exactly what I'm after, I have also purchased 'keeping and breeding aus pythons' by mike swan which has given me plenty of information but I'd really love to hear from some of the more experienced members of this forum. 

Cheers
james


----------



## cement (Sep 26, 2015)

You've already now found out that size difference with diamonds doesn't matter, in the wild generally females are much larger then males, Ive seen males that would weigh approx 800gms - 1kg in there doing the job, with females that would be around 4kg.
Number of days from mating to laying eggs is very loose, as you would never know which mating was effective, much better to keep an eye out for ovulation which is a swelling in the mid body, sort of like a food item that lasts for a few days. Its easy to miss. at my place ovulation takes place around mid to late Oct. Next is the pre-lay shed which occurs here at around 3 weeks after ovulation. From pre-lay shed to lay day can be anywhere between 22 to 27 days, generally laying eggs around new years day.
This is what happens here with mine, it is relevant to note that different snakes, even the same female -different year, can be different to these figures depending on how much heat they get, how healthy they are and the conditions they are kept. good luck!


----------



## james066 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply cement! The anticipation has already kicked in haha I guess I was just hoping to narrow it down to a number of days. Well it's good to know the info I've found is correct and my pair would probably be close to that, as she's well over 7ft and his roughly 4ft. I'm guessing you keep your diamonds outside, being up on the coast?


----------



## cement (Sep 27, 2015)

No worries James,
I have kept them in outside avairies in the past, and i would like to go back to doing that one day, but at the moment I am trying to cut my work load back and keeping snakes outside is more work then keeping them inside my shed, where I can regulate temps and keep them healthier with less effort. The down side is that a great looking avairy, with a nice high yellow 8 ft diamond basking in the sun, looks heaps better then an enclosure.


----------



## james066 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry i missed your reply! Thats interesting as i thought it would be less work keeping them outside in an area where they're found in the wild? Seems such a shame to let the avairy sit empty!


----------



## hulloosenator (Oct 3, 2015)

It takes approx 75 days after mating, but if they mate several times , then you won't know which one worked. I allow mine to mate on and off for a month , which shows in my records as egg laying happens between 70 to 105 days after the first mating.
in all my clutches , egg laying took place 22 to 28 days after shedding.
i have had clutches as early as October which hatched before xmas , to a clutch as late as February.
i have a female diamond due to lay in 7 days
good luck as nothing seems to be normal when breeding.


----------



## james066 (Nov 9, 2015)

Opps..i forgot to check back in, thanks so much for that info hulloosenator!
Exciting times are ahead as my girl seems to be coming up to a shed!!!!! Although i saw signs of ovulation a few weeks ago, I was a bit worried it had all been for nothing when only the male shed last month. But looks like i can expect my first clutch of eggs in the next month!
Could somebody please tell me roughly the size i can expect an individual egg to be?


----------



## cement (Nov 10, 2015)

How much does your female weigh?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Dec 25, 2015)

Don't want to hijack the thread but my question might also help.

My Diamonds bred for the first time this year and will hopefully hatch late Jan. I am letting the female incubate the eggs and I was wondering how the babies in t he middle of the pile manage to get out? Do they have to make it through a couple of eggs?

thanks
rick


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 6, 2016)

The baby's will just wriggle past the other eggs 

Good luck guys!!! Hatchie babies is sooo much fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

